# Water Puddle In Front Of Fridge



## samsdad (Aug 6, 2011)

Curious if any others have experienced this problem or know why it happens or what to do to correct it. We own a 2007 32BHDS and have found a puddle of wate in front of our fridge for the second time. Once was last year and the second one was just recently. The freezer never defrosted or the fridge lost temp. and the area around the pooling is dry with no signs of water staining. Any one out there want to take a guess or know what causes it ???? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

First off...Welcome to Outbackers.com!! Is the drain tube from the catch tray just below the fins in upper part of your fridge in place? Opening and closing the fridge door can cause enough of a temp rise in there to allow condensation to form on the fins and drip to the catch tray, especially on a humid day.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Make sure the drain tube is attached as stated above, and also that is sticking out of the vent on the outside.

Sometimes it gets pulled back in and will drain into the inside.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

yep what they said. Had it happen to mine.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Another possibility is when it's hot and humid moisture will form around the front edge of the fridge where the door seals against the case itself. On our fridge there is a switch on the inside top lip right under the on off switches that turns a heater on to dry any condensation around the edges.

Mike


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Another possibility; look at the ceiling directly above the spot. Is there an air conditioning vent there? If so, it could simply be condensation dripping from the vent; typically only on the more humid days.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

do you have a dog?


----------



## samsdad (Aug 6, 2011)

We were away for a few days and my wife discovered it when she went back out. So I can definitely rule out the A/C as it was not on and the dog was home with us so no spilled water. The fridge tube is draining on the outside of the trailer but will check the drip tray. As we weren't there all week the fridge door was shut. It has only happened twice, once last year and once this one. Just puzzled on where it is coming from and how to stop it.


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

samsdad said:


> We were away for a few days and my wife discovered it when she went back out. So I can definitely rule out the A/C as it was not on and the dog was home with us so no spilled water. The fridge tube is draining on the outside of the trailer but will check the drip tray. As we weren't there all week the fridge door was shut. It has only happened twice, once last year and once this one. Just puzzled on where it is coming from and how to stop it.


Not sure of your layout, but if your bathroom is next to your fridge, then check the connections for the shower facet setup. Had the same thing happen to my trailer and it happened on occasion when I turned the water off with the shower head turn-off lever. It seemed the connection behind the tub leaked a bit. I tightened the connections and always turn the water off with the faucets. Problem solved.......for me.

Hope you find the problem.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Another thing to check. On my 301bq, I kept having water. Had it back to dealer twice and they found nothing wrong. So I found water again. Looked like it was coming from under fridge. Opened up under sink and felt my hand back in under stove. It was wet. Felt around and there were water pipes with a T fitting. Touched them and the end of one of them just blew off! Had to fast shut of the water and tear out my outside kitchen. Here the plastic fitting had been over tightened at the factory and it was leaking under pressure. Just a drip, but it would take a while to pool then run out from under fridge or stove. I replaced that pipe and resealed my outside kitchen and all has been fine since.

So I would check for cracks in the screw on fittings on your pipes.


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

is there a roof vent right above that spot? maybe the cover is cracked and leaking when it rains.


----------

